# shaved husky need help in growing it back



## lelouch88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi guys, ive jaz got my husky from a friend of mine they gave it to me because they cant take take care of her anymore, they even cut his coat because all of her furs are tangled and is stuck together, dunno why but they did now i have the dog hopefully i can take care of it better

is there any shampoo or tips that can help me to make her coat back to normal? or even better? she's 10 months old and is my first dog so i really want to take care of it but dunno how


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

A good diet,proper exercise, appropriate grooming (aka, good overall health) and time is all you can really do, I'm afraid. 

In the meantime keep an eye out for excess heat/cold, especially she if gets wet, since without her guard hairs she will be more susceptible to both.

Good luck with your new girl


----------



## lelouch88 (Sep 24, 2009)

i see thanks  hope it grow back soon

any diet that can help?


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i always given evening primrose oil to help with coat also pure aloe vera brings back coat fast and helps keep it in tip top condition what a shame tey clipped her


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck with this. As a groomer Ive seen hair grow back and Ive seen hair not grow back. Def get on a GOOD natural diet. Some brushing will help stimulate folicles and take her for regular grooming to keep that skin healthy.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I hate seeing people shaving huskies...its not right and sometimes never grows back the right way. Lucky she's so young. I give mine fish with their diet once a week to give them nice silky fur, but I don't know if that will help it grow. I would just brush/comb often with a nice soft brush. I wouldn't use a furminator or anything like that...it will make it worse, but a flat comb should do the trick.


----------



## jmead (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.dermagic.com/customer-comments_ep_40-1.html

This product DERMAGIC is suppose to be really good...i know some pom people who use it with good results.

Go to the blog section and look at the pom.

best to you


----------

